# Online digital signage tool



## cpf (Dec 15, 2011)

I was putting this together for my theatre, and thought I'd make it accessible for anyone who wants it:

signage.cpfx.ca

All you have to do is upload your signage image (static image only, this won't do your powerpoints...yet?), then open up the provided URL in a browser (that is, in Chrome), and go fullscreen. You can then use the other URL to control the signage, e.g. turn it on and off, nicely overlay messages, override the entire display to get peoples' attention, add snow, etc. The control page is optimized for iDevices, too, so you don't need to dedicate an entire computer to it.

Example:
Signage (WARNING: will hide your cursor while it's over the page)
Control (go wild)


----------



## esmphoto (Dec 16, 2011)

hmmm, Nice!

I use Rise Vision, but this is very simple and has the option for an immediate override (which rise vison lacks despite my repeated requests)

I like it


----------



## cpf (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, once I enabled 2-factor authentication on my gmail account, my previous strategy of emailing myself the display URL to open on the player PC kind of fell apart. 

So, I upgraded the entire site so that it shows a list of the 10 latest signage-es uploaded from your IP. They are view-only links, though, so no worries about errant patrons hijacking your signage (and you can always unchecked the checkbox before you upload). You can now opt to have the URLs automatically emailed to your inbox, too.


----------

